# Tow Rigs



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jul 9, 2010)

What do you tow your boat with?


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 9, 2010)

Nothing special here, but I can take the whole fam with room to spare


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 9, 2010)

aint tow'n nothing right now, hoping to get a new rig very soon

if ya look hard you can see my tinboats survival spinner bait hanging from the rear view 8)



> What do you tow your boat with?



sweet liscense plate :LOL2:


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 9, 2010)

Cadillac Escalade ESV


----------



## perchin (Jul 9, 2010)

2003 GMC Sierra Ext. Cab Z71, Two tone,Cooper MT & Snow.

*will upload photos tonight*


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jul 9, 2010)

07 Liberty, 84 Rhyan Craft both sporting Inferno Red Crystal Pearl Coat paint. I have a set of rubicon take offs and a 3.5 inch lift to put on it just waiting to run the warranty off.


----------



## Waterfowler (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a GMC full size 1998. The second one is a HDR I tried of my truck.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 9, 2010)

2010 F150 FX4 SuperCrew. Haven't had the boat out yet this season, so the truck has yet to tow the boat. The trailer hitch _has_ been mounted though since I bought the truck back in October '09. 





(fresh wax job  )


----------



## Bubba (Jul 9, 2010)

2000 GMC Sierra Z71


----------



## Nevillizer (Jul 9, 2010)

"Hank the Tank", 2003 F-150 FX4 Supercrew.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jul 9, 2010)

Ain't much, but it's mine, it's paid for, and it's FUN!!!!!


----------



## fish devil (Jul 9, 2010)

:twisted: 2006 Jeep Rubicon.....


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 9, 2010)

2005 F150

One of these days, I'll get a photo of it with the boat behind it while it's clean.


----------



## gregk9 (Jul 10, 2010)

2002 GMC Sierra with a 5.3 liter engine


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Jul 10, 2010)

'93 Volvo 940 Turbo Wagon, with a Volvo factory hitch. 3300lbs rated towing capacity


----------



## perchin (Jul 10, 2010)

perchin said:


> 2003 GMC Sierra Ext. Cab Z71, Two tone,Cooper MT & Snow.
> 
> *will upload photos tonight*


----------



## skimsucka (Jul 10, 2011)

Just recently hooked up my 40+mpg festiva with a trailer hitch gotta stay fishing in this economy!
tows great


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 11, 2011)

I picked up a 2011 Chevy Z71 few months ago.
I have not taken picture. But I have one I did when I built truck on website:


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 11, 2011)

2004 AWD Saturn Vue.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 11, 2011)

'05 Chevy Silverado crew cab. 5.3 with tow package. Like a big 4 door sofa. LOL


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 11, 2011)

1968 Ford Ranchero with a 302 EFI 5 speed setup. Fun little buggy, no problems pulling the boat or hauling 3/4 ton of firewood.







Been mine since '92...
Jamie


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 11, 2011)

Waterwings said:


> 2010 F150 FX4 SuperCrew. Haven't had the boat out yet this season, so the truck has yet to tow the boat. The trailer hitch _has_ been mounted though since I bought the truck back in October '09.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NOTHING SHARPER THAN A BLACK RIDE WITH A FRESH WAS AND WAX, WHEEW THATS CLEAN MAN NICE RIDE!! NOT MUCH OF A FORD GUY BUT NICE RIDE! 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments  . Not real clean at the moment though. When I do have the time to apply a good wax job, I normally apply 2 coats of wax to the entire truck, and a minimum of 3 on the front end section (painted area around grill, hood, bumper, etc), as it seems to help get the bugs off easier. Meguiar's NXT wax is what I use. Wash with a microfiber mitt, apply wax with a microfiber wax pad, then remove wax/shine with microfiber rags, which pretty much ensures no swirl marks.


----------



## proudpapa (Jul 12, 2011)

Just got my 2011 Ram back in April, this was the first time I was able to take the boat out since getting the truck.


----------



## shamoo (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## chavist93 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## flatboat (Jul 26, 2011)

my new toy ..2011 gmc


----------



## RPjet (Aug 6, 2011)

Just noticed this thread. I'll play.......






2008 Toyota Tundra 5.7


----------



## benjineer (Aug 15, 2011)

2000 S-10 ZR2. Love it, but wishing for something with more seats.


----------



## New River Rat (Sep 19, 2011)

'99 Silverado. 210K on the odometer. Pulled boats, rafts, canoes, kayaks, firewood, lawnmowers, you name it.


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 13, 2011)

Trailers are over rated.


----------



## MTord03 (Oct 16, 2011)

2003 F150


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is my tow rig 2004 2500hd hemi


----------



## Truckmechanic (Oct 20, 2011)

06 Dodge Ram 1500


----------



## MrSimon (Mar 9, 2012)

I bought a 1997 Jeep Cherokee a few years back to use as a dedicated tow vehicle. I spend a lot of time cleaning it up and it was a darn nice Jeep. It towed great around town and on flat ground, but as soon as I hit some hills with it, the tranny overheated badly. I sold it for $1000 more than I paid for it :lol: 






A few years prior to that, I had an early 90's Ford Explorer. That was a great tow rig. It was comfy and pulled my boat with ease, even loaded down with guys and gear. 






Right now I usually use my lifted Jeep Comanche to tow the boats. It does fine around town, but not so good on the highway and trips. The wife's mini-van does pretty well, but she doesn't let me take it on fishing trips. My Civic has pulled on occasion, but, well, its a Civic. I'd really like to get a nice SUV that is great for towing and trips, but the bad gas mileage is killer on my 60 mile daily commute.


----------



## Hanr3 (May 8, 2012)

Up until 2 weeks ago I towed my boat with this.




I'll post up some pics after MAy 19th, first chance I get to take the boat out with the new rig.


----------



## Dragonman (May 8, 2012)

2000 Dodge Durango with a 360 and third row seat. Pulling a 1972 Highlander Trailer loaded with a 1973 Polar Craft 16 footer.


----------



## RivRunR (May 9, 2012)

Not exactly towing the boat in this pic...but this is the tow rig / tackle box.


----------



## devilmutt (Feb 13, 2013)

New tow rig, 2011 Suzuki Equator. I can't wait until Spring!


----------



## Charger25 (Apr 8, 2013)

Here's mine.........


----------



## muffin (Apr 8, 2013)

the day i brought her home


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 8, 2013)

Here's mine. Pics from last fall after putting up my deer stand.


----------



## earl60446 (Apr 8, 2013)

My rav4, only has a 2.5 liter i4 but it works fine. Plenty of get up and go for a i4, always run in drive not od when towing though at about 60mph. Boat/motor/trailer is about 1300 lbs.
Tim


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 8, 2013)

my f 150 fx 4 lariat somewhere near the rockies 2 weeks into our month long fishing trip last aug.


----------



## TimRich (Apr 8, 2013)

Here's mine, 2000 Nissan Xterra BL, 2" suspension lift and 33's.


----------



## New River Rat (May 16, 2013)

# in lower right is actual odometer from a couple of weeks back. Bought new in '99


----------



## cgaengineer (May 16, 2013)

No towing, boat goes in the back...

2004 Tacoma 4x4 TRD, 3" OME lift, ARB Bull bar and a Warn winch. Cooper MTR's now instead of BFG.


----------



## cgaengineer (May 16, 2013)

RPjet said:


> Just noticed this thread. I'll play.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the Tundra!


----------



## DanMC (May 17, 2013)

2004 Honda Pilot 3.5L V6 V-Tech with Timbren/KYB rear suspension upgrade .


----------



## Jeeper (Jul 4, 2013)

07 Jeep Wrangler nothing special other than it's mine


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321220#p321220 said:


> Jeeper » 04 Jul 2013 05:53 pm[/url]"]07 Jeep Wrangler nothing special other than it's mine



Awesome! I want one!


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315010#p315010 said:


> cgaengineer » 16 May 2013 09:37 pm[/url]"]No towing, boat goes in the back...
> 
> 2004 Tacoma 4x4 TRD, 3" OME lift, ARB Bull bar and a Warn winch. Cooper MTR's now instead of BFG.



Had the same thing but a stock 2001. I loved it. Bullet proof!


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2013)

Here is mine, a 2008 Silverado. Purchased it with 22K miles on it, not one major issue.


----------



## bulldog (Jul 5, 2013)

2010 F150. Bought it 6 months ago with 18000 miles. 5.4 liter v8 and too many options for me. My favorite vehicle I have ever owned.


----------



## catmansteve (Jul 14, 2013)

06 Silverado 2500HD 6.0L gas, the day I brought the new boat home. Unless you look in the mirror you'd never know the boat was behind it, but at 11 mpg it ain't quite ideal for long trips :shock:


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 19, 2013)

Got me a new tow rig. ill post it after I get it lookin good :lol:


----------



## therobzilla (Jul 23, 2013)

The other thing it tows!

Don't have one with everything hooked up, but you get the idea!

Love this setup, totally self sufficient, don't need anything but water!!!!!!!


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 13, 2013)

Here are shots of every tow rig since 1984. Yup, all three. Notice they are all black and wear bow ties?

The '84 was kept 21 years with 280k+ miles, the '99 has 241k, the '13 was bought yesterday.


----------



## DuraCraft (Sep 7, 2013)

Old Nellie Belle


----------



## longshot (Oct 26, 2013)

2007 Ram hemi bought new 100k on odometer



1993 w250 cummins 5 speed owned it 17 years just sold it this year to a guy who wanted it worse than me and I really wanted it


----------



## MrSimon (Jan 7, 2014)

I was using an 04 Explorer for a while, but that thing has some issues so I upgraded to an 03 Suburban 2500 with the 8.1L motor. Hopefully it will have enough power to pull my boat


----------



## Paul Marx (Jan 7, 2014)

:lol: I misread the title , and was going to tell the story of me almost swallowing my girl friends toe ring. =D>


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 12, 2014)

This one works for me:








2001 GMC Z-71 with 137K miles. Still running strong, and American made!!


----------



## jethro (May 16, 2014)

Not a great picture, and it's towing the wrong tin for this website, but you get the idea anyway.


----------



## stevesecotec02 (May 17, 2014)

2004 nissan titan


----------



## Keystone (May 17, 2014)




----------



## El_Guapo (May 18, 2014)

1996 F150 - I should probably get a newer one, but after the last 18 years, I'm kind of comfortable with this one!


----------



## He Reigns (May 27, 2014)

2004 Chevrolet 2500 4x4. it has the 6.0 L with 82,000 miles. 

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1401169189054.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## New River Rat (May 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338523#p338523 said:


> PSG-1 » 12 Jan 2014, 20:42[/url]"], and American made!!



American company, American workers.........getcha some of that!!!!! =P~


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 1, 2014)

To paraphrase the Dos Equis beer guy......*"I don't buy vehicles often, but when I do, I buy American."* :mrgreen:


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354404#p354404 said:


> PSG-1 » Yesterday, 19:45[/url]"]To paraphrase the Dos Equis beer guy......*"I don't buy vehicles often, but when I do, I buy American."* :mrgreen:




I'm stealing that!!!


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 8, 2014)

LOL! Feel free to put that one on a T-shirt, even. :mrgreen: :LOL2:


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 9, 2014)

:roll:​


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 21, 2014)

I LOVE IT!!! Outstanding! =D>

I'm gonna share this one on the net, if you don't mind.


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 21, 2014)

PSG, go for it......and sorry I sidetracked the thread. I have trouble with linear thoughts.....


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356612#p356612 said:


> New River Rat » Yesterday, 19:34[/url]"]PSG, go for it......and sorry I sidetracked the thread. I have trouble with linear thoughts.....



It's all good! Since my bout with encephalitis, I have trouble with all kinds of thoughts, especially short-term memory. But then again, that's a hard thing to quantify, as I kinda had that problem before. Well, thank God, at least I didn't lose my twisted, warped, and sometimes sick, sense of humor. LMAO!


----------

